# 1" Baltic Birch vs MDF



## serlvz (Jul 14, 2015)

I am very much a newb, but I try to learn. I read a lot. Try to absorb.

All other considerations ( cost, weight, etc. ) aside... In terms of a simple sealed enclosure, isn't the layered wood much preferable to shop MDF? If so, please state why. I have my own thoughts and theories but I'd like to hear from more knowledgeable people.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

from a purely acoustic standpoint, birch is stiffer/stronger than mdf which helps


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

There is a difference between baltic birch plywood, and void free baltic birch plywood. Assuming it's good quality, the birch has the advantage. It generally loses the advantage because void free plywood is much more expensive and more difficult to find that mdf.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure what the OP is trying to get at but wood in general has poor damping or absorption properties. I'd be surprised if one is much better than the other.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Birch-Lighter, strong, way less mess when cutting, looks better stained. Cost more.


----------



## serlvz (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking for strength and stoutness, acoustically.

I was reading on the various grades and found this...
B/BB: Single piece face and back veneer. Face veneers are considered clear and free of defects with a light-uniform color. Back allows 3-6 color matched patches, which are oval in shape and egg sized. Inner cores are solid birch single piece veneers.

BB/BB: Single piece face and back. Both face and back veneers allow 3-6 small color-matched patches on average and some light mineral streaks. Tight pin knots may be present. Inner cores are solid single piece veneers.

BB/CP: Single piece face and back. The “CP” back veneers are downgraded from “BB” grade veneers, which allow for unlimited patches and sound knots, but does not allow for open defects. Inner cores are solid birch single piece veneers.

CP/CP: Single piece face and back. Face and back grade veneers allow unlimited sound knots and repaired splits and unlimited patches. The panel is sound both sides and designed for laminating.

C/C: Patches, open knots, and small veneer splits allowed. Veneer lap and small core voids permitted. This panel is not sanded and would be used for structural purposes.

Shop Grades: Shop panels are offered in the full 60” X 60” format in all of the grades listed above. Panels allow for 1-3 splits on the face veneer along one edge of the panel in lengths no longer than 10” and no wider than ¼”. Shop grades offered at a substantial discount to the “on grade” prices.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From that I'd imagine one would want only B/BB or BB/BB grade


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Im building a baffle of 2 pieces of 1" Birch and am amazed at how light it is for the thickness. Brain had to adjust for what 2" (1.8" in actual) slab weighed. Also amazed at the cost of a sheet of it.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I use 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood to build my 18" and 24" HT subwoofers. www.deepseasound.com. I do use 2 sheets for a baffle as well but do not think you'd need to step up to 1", you'd be better off adding internal reinforcements to cut down on the size of unsupported panels. Also, place reinforcements off center so you don't make two panels of the same size, which would resonate at the same frequency.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Just keep in mind you can't just throw any skil saw blade on it or it will tear out on you. But a good quality ply is a great great thing to have in stock. See my thread on that.. Did my IB wall in 7/8" and 5/8" two-layer Russian birch. The wall is probably more solid than the car around it.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Where did you get the Russian birch. I have a source but he will not sell anymore. 
Scroungers paradise has some but it has a lot of voids


----------



## serlvz (Jul 14, 2015)

dcfis said:


> Im building a baffle of 2 pieces of 1" Birch and am amazed at how light it is for the thickness. Brain had to adjust for what 2" (1.8" in actual) slab weighed. Also amazed at the cost of a sheet of it.



We're you able to get by with only 4x8 sheet?

I know one thing, for sure, this triple B, or B/BB is not cheap!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Iamsecond said:


> Where did you get the Russian birch. I have a source but he will not sell anymore.
> 
> Scroungers paradise has some but it has a lot of voids



That's where I got mine. The sheets I got looked good.. They had many different grades though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

serlvz said:


> We're you able to get by with only 4x8 sheet?
> 
> I know one thing, for sure, this triple B, or B/BB is not cheap!


IT was sold in 4x4 sheets


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

True Baltic Birch is void-free and usually is only available in 5'x5' sheets. If it isn't void free then it is using the term Baltic Birch but is a copy.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Only available in 5x5 is false. I read that on the internet too when researching and IRL there are numerous sizes and vary among retailers as to how they demand it to be packaged. A large national cabinet maker here specs them however they want them and got me in touch with a reseller in town that had them in 4x4 among other sizes


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Stuff I got was 5x5' sheets and a bunch of ply layers. The 7/8" has like 15 layers in it. Routes lovely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

My local Menards used to stock baltic birch and I used alot of it. 

Now you have to order it and they get it is a couple days. I usually order 2 sheets at a time for $125.

The advantage is that it also comes with some OSB that they use to package/Band it. So for the $125, I get two sheets BB and two sheets of the cheap OSB. 

I love Baltic Birch. I wish I could get it cheaper, I would then never use MDF again.

Dont forget something though!!....3/4 inch BB is not actually 3/4 inch...The tiny difference will certainly throw off your measurements.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

You guys should check out Ultralight MDF (ULMDF). Same strength as regular MDF but 1/2 the weight.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Manic1! said:


> You guys should check out Ultralight MDF (ULMDF). Same strength as regular MDF but 1/2 the weight.


It is definitely lighter but for a sub box I'd still use (Baltic Birch) plywood as it is just stronger and more durable. May not matter if you never move your box but if you ever need to take the box out, plywood is just better.


----------

